# Gamers wanted in Boston



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Aug 15, 2007)

Our steady, weekly gaming group is looking for one or two members to help fill in a few gaps from some folks that have moved out of town. We generally game on Saturday afternoons (1PM-5PM, although we'll run later with everyone's consent). It's a great group of 25-35 year olds (5 guys, 1 girl) who range from students and musicians to software geeks and venture capitalists. Most of what we play is D&D, although the group is not completely opposed to other systems. Anyone is welcome to step into the DM's chair. We're on a 6-month-ish rotation at the moment.

Our gaming atmosphere tends towards a bunch of friends getting together to hang out as opposed to deep, immersive roleplaying. We are currently in the second chapter of the Shackled City hardback.  Contact me through ENWorld if you are interested in joining our group.

Thanks!
NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like others are putting e-mail in-thread, so here's mine: matt_kendall at iname dot com


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Sep 19, 2007)

These slots have been filled by two awesome gamers from ENWorld.


----------

